# le reti di ferro che si piegano in due e hanno nel centro un ferro che sporge a uncino



## zipp404

Raccontando dei maltrattamenti sofferti durante la sua prigionia nel carcere delle Mantellate a Roma nel 1945, Teresa ad un certo punto fa riferimento alle «*reti di ferro nelle celle del carcere che si piegano in due e hanno nel centro un ferro che sporge a uncino*»

Cosa sono esattamente queste «reti di ferro nelle celle che si piegano in due e hanno nel centro un ferro che sporge a uncino»?
Mi piacerebbe vederne un’immagine.  Su internet sono riuscito a trovare una foto della porta d'ingreso del carcere delle Mantellate ma nessun'immagine delle 'reti' menzionate nel testo.

*Contesto*

«La santa Carmine, una volta che ho protestato lì alle Mantellate, nel ’45, mi ha fatta legare al letto, ha ordinato di mettermi il giubbetto, m’ha fatto prendere a botte dalle guardie.  Allora ci stavano le reti nelle celle, le reti di ferro che si piegano in due e hanno nel centro un ferro che sporge a uncino.
Io, nel colluttarmi con le guardie che mi volevano acchiappare per forza e mettermi il giubbetto, ho sbattuto lì con la faccia. Il giubbetto non ci sono riusciti a mettermelo, perché ero una belva; mi giravo a destra a sinistra come un’anguilla, gli sgusciavo di mano. Allora per rabbia uno di quelli m’ha sbattuto la faccia contro il ferro sporgente [e] per la conseguenza ho perduto un dente, un incisivo.»


----------



## Mary49

Secondo me si tratta delle reti delle brande; infatti Teresa dice di essere stata legata al letto. Le reti si piegavano a metà con il peso e il passare del tempo, e un ferro  sporgeva dal centro. Spesso non c'era il materasso.


----------



## zipp404

Ah ... Teresa dice 'reti' per riferirsi ai letti metallici senza materasso. Non ci avevo pensato. Immaginavo, erroneamente, che intendesse una piccola rete metallica nella porta della cella che consentiva alle guardie carcerarie di vedere all’interno della cella.

G  ra z i e!


----------



## symposium

È una descrizione criptica, però stavolta non credo che la spiegazione di Mary sia quella giusta: non riesco a immaginarmi Teresa che sbatte la faccia contro la rete del letto mentre lotta con le guardie che vogliono metterle un giubbotto... Almeno che non stia parlando di quelle brandine pieghevoli che si chiudono a libro, e che magari avevano un uncino in ferro come manico per trasportarle...


----------



## Mary49

Il "giubbetto" di cui Teresa parla non è altro che una camicia di forza, strumento di contenzione usato da tempo a Regina Coeli (di cui il Carcere delle Mantellate era il reparto femminile). Teresa protesta, si ordina di legarla al letto e di metterle il "giubbetto" (di contenzione), quindi è verosimile che Teresa sia già sulla rete della branda. Ma, come tutti gli esseri umani, posso sbagliare...


----------



## zipp404

Giudicando dal contesto, la tua spiegazione é plausibile anzi credibile.


----------



## symposium

Per carità, tutto è possibile, e, ripeto, la descrizione dell'autrice è molto poco chiara, ma come ci si può rompere un dente sbattendo contro la rete in metallo di un letto?


----------



## Mary49

> m’ha sbattuto la faccia *contro il ferro sporgente*


----------



## symposium

Il "ferro a uncino" che, secondo la tua proposta, mi pare di capire, era uno dei ferri metallici della rete piegata col passare del tempo dal peso del corpo. Un ferro del genere, credo, potrebbe provocare una ferita, strappare un occhio, ma non ropmere un dente se ci si sbatte contro. Insomma, tra descrizione e spiegazione, non riesco a raccapezzarmi...


----------



## Mary49

symposium said:


> Il "ferro a uncino" che, secondo la tua proposta, mi pare di capire, era uno dei ferri metallici della rete piegata col passare del tempo dal peso del corpo. Un ferro del genere, credo, potrebbe provocare una ferita, strappare un occhio, ma non ropmere un dente se ci si sbatte contro. Insomma, tra descrizione e spiegazione, non riesco a raccapezzarmi...


Tu cosa immagini, invece? Gli elementi sono la rete, un ferro sporgente e un dente che si rompe...


----------



## symposium

Ripeto, la descrizione è criptica, ma "le reti di ferro che si piegano in due" non penso che siano reti che si deformano per il peso di chi ci dorme, ma forse (forse!) quelle brandine che si piegano a libro. L'uncino sporgente potrebbe (forse!) essere il manico di queste brandine. È vero però che senza il tuo suggerimento non mi sarebbe neanche mai passato per la mente che queste reti fossero quelle dei letti. Non avrei avuto nessuna idea di quello di cui stava parlando.


----------



## zipp404

Una soluzione risolutiva dell'enigma sarebbe chiedere direttamente a Dacia Maraini cosa intendesse dire esattamente.*
Dacia Maraini, dove sei?*

*Questo, si capisce, lo dico scherzosamente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Le vecchie brandine che si piegano a libro hanno un uncino che serve a mantenerle chiuse.


----------



## zipp404

Intendete una come questa qui con l'uncino di ferro alla pediera (o alla testiera?) della brandina?  

Questa è nuova e ha un materasso, ma non ha la rette di metallo.  L'utilità dell'immagine però sta nel fatto che ha l'uncino di ferro.

Non è poi così importante. Non è sempre possibile saper tutto in modo assoluto e, inoltre, la comprensione di tante altre espressioni nel romanzo non dipende dalla risoluzione di questo irrilevante puntino.


----------



## Mary49

Diciamo più come questa:


----------



## zipp404

g r a   z i e !


----------

